# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Ejecutivo oficializa normas que implementan TLC con EEUU y modifican Ley Forestal

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Ejecutivo hizo hoy oficial las leyes 29316 y 29317 que implementan el Tratado de Libre Comercio (TLC) suscrito entre Perú y Estados Unidos, y que modifica también diversos artículos de la Ley Forestal, respectivamente, y que fueron aprobados anoche por el Pleno del Congreso.  
 Los dos textos aparecen publicados en el boletín de normas legales del diario El Peruano, con las firmas del presidente Alan García, y el primer ministro Yehude Simon. 
El proyecto que implementa el TLC fue aprobado por 61 votos a favor, 31 en contra y 6 abstenciones, y de inmediato fue exonerado de segunda votación, lo que permitió su promulgación inmediata. 
Esta ley dispone una serie de modificaciones a la legislación nacional, para adecuarla a los acuerdos del TLC. 
La ministra de Comercio Exterior, Mercedes Aráoz, señaló que era muy importante aprobar el paquete legal antes del cambio de gobierno en Estados Unidos, este 20 de enero. 
Las normas modificadas son Código Penal, la Ley General del Ambiente, la Ley General de la Salud, la Ley de Facilitación del Comercio Exterior, Ley que establece el Régimen de Protección de los conocimientos colectivos de los pueblos indígenas vinculados a los recursos biológicos. 
Además, de diversos decretos legislativos relativos a derechos de autor, protección de datos de prueba u otros no divulgados de productos farmacéuticos, entre otros. 
Por su parte, las modificaciones a la ley forestal busca normar, regular y supervisar el manejo y aprovechamiento sostenible de los recursos forestales y de la fauna silvestre, a través de un sistema de información y control de los recursos forestales y de fauna silvestre, para adecuarla también al acuerdo comercial.  *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe  (14/01/09)* Temas similares: Artículo: Minag exhorta a Congreso enviar a Poder Ejecutivo autógrafa de Ley Forestal aprobada hace 25 días Artículo: Poder Ejecutivo pedirá al Congreso priorizar aprobación de nueva Ley Forestal Artículo: Aduana de EEUU inicia mañana verificación de normas de origen del TLC en empresas peruanas Poder Ejecutivo empezó a elaborar nueva Ley Forestal consensuada y estaría lista en 90 días como máximo Poder Ejecutivo empezó a elaborar nueva Ley Forestal consensuada y estaría lista en 90 días como máximo

----------

